# EPG off center?



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

It's not a big deal, but was wondering if others have the epg not centered on their screens? When I first bought the 222, tv2 sd epg was not centered, but now it's not centered on my tv1 hd set.:grin:


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

dahenny said:


> It's not a big deal, but was wondering if others have the epg not centered on their screens? When I first bought the 222, tv2 sd epg was not centered, but now it's not centered on my tv1 hd set.:grin:


I noticed when I have it in enhanced mode, with the letters real small, then it's off center to the left a little, but not a whole lot.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

dahenny said:


> It's not a big deal, but was wondering if others have the epg not centered on their screens? When I first bought the 222, tv2 sd epg was not centered, but now it's not centered on my tv1 hd set.:grin:


I noticed this too. I came here looking to see if anyone else had this problem.


----------

